# P0014 code: 2015 Rogue



## NKode (Jul 22, 2018)

My rogue has been experiencing a very rough idle below 1500 rpm, similar to a bucking sensation. At higher RPM, the roughness goes away.

Using a Bluetooth OBD reader, the fault code came back as p0014 - Exhaust Valve Timing Control. The vehicle only has 74k KMs on it.

Is this a repair that can be diy'ed?

Thanks


----------



## jdsdesktop (May 24, 2021)

NKode said:


> My rogue has been experiencing a very rough idle below 1500 rpm, similar to a bucking sensation. At higher RPM, the roughness goes away.
> 
> Using a Bluetooth OBD reader, the fault code came back as p0014 - Exhaust Valve Timing Control. The vehicle only has 74k KMs on it.
> 
> ...


did you ever get this problem resolved, i have the same problem


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

jdsdesktop said:


> did you ever get this problem resolved, i have the same problem


Dunno if the OP ever fixed his, but P0014 is almost always a bad or gunked-up EVT solenoid. Not difficult to replace, but if the problem is wiring damage, low oil, sludgy oil, or the wrong weight oil then the fix is obviously different. If your oil is healthy, just check the wires before assuming the EVT is bad.


----------

